# 花街



## lammn

I'm now watching the anime 彩雲国物語, a fiction based on a fictitious country which resembles the ancient China. Thus, there are quite a lot of Japanese words, names or phrases originated from Chinese. I was surprised to hear the term 花街(はなまち) because this word seems so "archaic" and I don't expect it to be still in use. I can find that word in Japanese dictionary. I wonder if the word is still used nowadays. 

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## wathavy

Yes, it is alive.
But I never use it. I don't go either.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
It seems ancient word. We don't use '花街' also.
There is a image of　'遊郭'　in the ’花街' word. 
'遊郭' was prohibited 1961, and '花街' word has been disappered from actual society since then.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

lammn said:


> I'm now watching the anime 彩雲国物語, a fiction based on a fictitious country which resembles the ancient China. Thus, there are quite a lot of Japanese words, names or phrases originated from Chinese. I was surprised to hear the term 花街(はなまち) because this word seems so "archaic" and I don't expect it to be still in use. I can find that word in Japanese dictionary. I wonder if the word is still used nowadays.
> 
> Thanks for any comments!


 
http://www.kyototsuu.jp/Tradition/Kagai.html

There are six Geisha quarters in Kyoto, and 花街 is read as Kagai.
In Tokyo, they call the Geisha quarters "Hanamachi".

and not to the more modern red light district.

Hiro Sasaki

These words are used referring to the traditional Geisha quarters


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki said:


> http://www.kyototsuu.jp/Tradition/Kagai.html
> 
> There are six Geisha quarters in Kyoto, and 花街 is read as Kagai.
> In Tokyo, they call the Geisha quarters "Hanamachi".
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
mistake

These words are used referring to the traditional Geisha quarters
and not to the more modern red light district.


----------



## mikun

There are two meaning in '花街' word.
1.　 遊郭
2.　料理屋、芸者屋、遊女屋などが多く軒を並べている町、色町、色里
In my feeling, '花街' is an old word, and I don't use this word, insted we use '繁華街', '風俗' or only place names, '新宿', '六本木', '渋谷',.....
But you can use '花街' word also between your group.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

mikun said:


> There are two meaning in '花街' word.
> 1.　 遊郭
> 2.　料理屋、芸者屋、遊女屋などが多く軒を並べている町、色町、色里
> In my feeling, '花街' is an old word, and I don't use this word, insted we use '繁華街', '風俗' or only place names, '新宿', '六本木', '渋谷',.....
> But you can use '花街' word also between your group.


 
新宿', '六本木', '渋谷' are not called '花街' . I 'm not from Kanto and 
does not know wel about Tokyo. I think that 赤坂　新橋　is called 
花街' . Young people do not go there for entertaiment and so they 
never use the word '花街'（はなまち） 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## lammn

Thanks to all of you's comments!　



Hiro Sasaki said:


> These words are used referring to the traditional Geisha quarters
> and not to the more modern red light district.


 
So, do the Geisha quarters in Kyoto nowadays the same as those in ancient times?
I mean, after the enforcement of 売春防止法, do the Geisha quarters in Kyoto nowadays provide 歌舞音曲、茶道、生け花 performance only?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

lammn said:


> Thanks to all of you's comments!
> 
> 
> 
> So, do the Geisha quarters in Kyoto nowadays the same as those in ancient times?
> I mean, after the enforcement of 売春防止法, do the Geisha quarters in Kyoto nowadays provide 歌舞音曲、茶道、生け花 performance only?


 
I only referred to the name of so called Geisha house quaters used  in Kioto. and I don't know about them in ancient times and nowadays.
I mean, after the enforcement of 売春防止法, do the Geisha quarters in Kyoto nowadays provide 歌舞音曲、茶道、生け花 performance only? They 
must earn their living and so not only stdying them, they of course,
entertain their clients with conversation, dancing, and singing.

Hiro Sasaki


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mikun

Hi,
After serching google, I feel there are 5 or 6 花街（かがい）are remaining in Kyoto area.
They, geisha, give happpy time to rich customers by providing traditional song, dance, game and etc.  
There are small number of geishas in Kanto areas also, but kanto people prefers more modern type entertainments such as club, bar, etc. We, Kanto-people, don't use 'kagai'.


----------

